# Farthing toy and Standards, Christine Dallas



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol I thought it said _Farting_ toy and Standards! I was gonna say "boy, do I know about those!"


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I took a quick look and I'm a bit on the fence. 

I did not see any in depth info on health testing, I could not find the dame on of puppy they have for sale and none of the females list show names.

I did look up Farthing, Sovereign on PPD and come up with quite a few dogs many champions.

I don't know them and am just going by their website.  hope that helped lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I found this: http://www.marylandfreeads.com/2009/10/farthing-nursery-poodles-washington/

http://www.alluretoypoodles.com/page3/files/tonio.ch.ped4x.pdf

She is listed in a good deal of registries


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I could help you, but I don't know a thing about them.Do you know how to use the Poodle Health registry. If not, perhaps if you got us the registered names of parents whose pups you may be looking at, those of us who do know could have a look on PHR and let you know what we see.


----------



## RebeccaandHolly (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey there--long time lurker here. I couldn't pass up responding to this thread as I just met Christine at a dog show last weekend. I don't know anything about her reputation in the standard poodle world but she couldn't have been nicer at the show. I sat beside her for an hour or so watching the poodles show and she was informative and super nice. She also brought two 4 month old spoo puppies that she had kept from her last litter. I fell in love with both pups--outgoing, sweeeet with awesome coats (already). She was telling people that her next litter would be in April--not sure the parents.
My impression was incredibly postive and if I were in the market for another poodle I would definately give her a call (if I didn't dognap one of her pups before then!)
Hope this helps,
Rebecca


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

RebeccaandHolly said:


> Hey there--long time lurker here. I couldn't pass up responding to this thread as I just met Christine at a dog show last weekend. I don't know anything about her reputation in the standard poodle world but she couldn't have been nicer at the show. I sat beside her for an hour or so watching the poodles show and she was informative and super nice. She also brought two 4 month old spoo puppies that she had kept from her last litter. I fell in love with both pups--outgoing, sweeeet with awesome coats (already). She was telling people that her next litter would be in April--not sure the parents.
> My impression was incredibly postive and if I were in the market for another poodle I would definately give her a call (if I didn't dognap one of her pups before then!)
> Hope this helps,
> Rebecca


OOh this defiantely helps thanks so much Rebecca! I have met one of her toys that she used to show but now he is retired and my friend has him. I think she is the good breeder i though she was! Awesome well when im in the market for another Spoo ill have to go check out her place!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I wish I could help you, but I don't know a thing about them.Do you know how to use the Poodle Health registry. If not, perhaps if you got us the registered names of parents whose pups you may be looking at, those of us who do know could have a look on PHR and let you know what we see.


I actually have no idea how to use one of those! So you can put the parents in and see what health testing theyve had etc?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mister said:


> I actually have no idea how to use one of those! So you can put the parents in and see what health testing theyve had etc?


yes on bothe PHR and poodle pedigree you can put the dogs name in PHR is better to see health issues in a line IMO.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> I actually have no idea how to use one of those! So you can put the parents in and see what health testing theyve had etc?


Just like Roxy said. You have to register to be able to look up dogs. You follow the instructions, and when you are searching for a healthy puppy, you put in a Parents name and go to verticle pedigree. It will list five generations of that dog with any health testing done on the dogs in its pedigree. Be careful how you view it. There are loads of dogs that say "parent of fair" "sibling of excellent". That does not mean the dog you are searching has been tested...it's offspring or sibling has. I have seen eight dogs I have been searching this past two days where none of the dogs in the actual pedigree had any testing done at all, but you see lots of hip results, etc. on other dogs that are involved in the pedigree, but aren't really in it. It sounds confusing and actually isn't. Just know what you are looking at. The COI appears in the top left corner, then the info is all listed below. If you wish to search it and have trouble understanding or figuring it out, PM me or Trillium. She is the master at it!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is an old thread, I realize. But in case anyone else looks at it, I thought I'd chime in.

Christine Dallas is in the Poodle Club here in the Puget Sound region. She is a LOVELY lady and a breeder of the highest integrity. I've met her a few times. She has a great reputation, breeds fabulous dogs. I was looking at her and one other breeder here in Wa. I would have gotten one from her but went to the breeder who had pups ready right then, almost...and he was equally impressive. And he was closer to me so I thought that would be nifty to be more closely in touch for events, classes, showing together etc.


----------



## JJane (Dec 26, 2014)

To Poodlebeguiled: would you mind telling me the name of the breeder you chose? I'm across the Sound and am looking for a spoo breeder.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Locket said:


> Lol I thought it said _Farting_ toy and Standards! I was gonna say "boy, do I know about those!"


that made me laugh out loud 

pr


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JJane said:


> To Poodlebeguiled: would you mind telling me the name of the breeder you chose? I'm across the Sound and am looking for a spoo breeder.


My breeder is Valcopy (Dana Plonkey) but he doesn't breed standards.


----------



## Sawwhet (Feb 23, 2021)

Mister said:


> I was wondering if you guys could tell me your opinions on this breeder and if you've seen any of her dogs, etc.
> Website: Maintenance - Farthing Poodles
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I just joined here, so I could answer your question, although by now it will be for families looking for a breeder currently. I have a 5 month old from a Sept 20, 2020 litter. He’s now a 5 month old 40 pound boy, who gets a lot of compliments from poodle owners and owners of other breeds. When I posted on a Poodle Forum about our new puppy, I had several contact me, talking about what amazing poodles she breeds and how lucky we were. Although he’s a pet, he’s got a better build than a standard show dog I recently met. Even the dogs owner commented and asked who the breeder was. 
They have all the health checks you would need and are very particular about who is in the program. I’d have to say, they’ve been breeding show quality poodles for 35 or more years. She now dies standards and minis. I’m not sure about the information online, but it’s easy to leave a message and ask. We only got ours because someone had to cancel just before they were born. Very lucky. 
You cannot go wrong with this breeder. My plan is after Asher is neutered at 18 months, to get one of her minis


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for telling us your experience. The first post in this thread is from 2010, the people originally asking the question have probably made a decision by now. It's good to know the breeder is still active in case others are still looking.


----------

